# Taiji Bodyguard



## blindsage (Dec 29, 2014)

Anybody ever heard of this guy and/or know anything about his taiji?

Jack Ma s bodyguard master of tai chi 1 chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2014)

Other than what I just read, I know nothing about him. Apprently he was born in, grew up in and was trained in Chen village


----------



## zzj (Dec 29, 2014)

Apparently my teacher is acquainted with him and remembers him as a very good tuishou exponent, and a protege of Wang Xi An I think.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2014)

zzj said:


> Apparently my teacher is acquainted with him and remembers him as a very good tuishou exponent, and a protege of Wang Xi An I think.



Wang Xian... one of the 4 buddha attendants...impressive


----------

